# Looking for an absorbable Magnesium product



## behopeful (May 23, 2007)

I have been diagnosed with low magnesium blood levels but am unalbe to tolerate the magnesium products I have tried - like Mag Oxice, Citrate and Sulphate. They collect water in the intestines and and all over my body (I swell up a lot)Does anyone know of an absorbable magnesium that isnt so GI sensitive?


----------



## 20656 (Aug 30, 2006)

magnesium glycinate, brands - klaire labs, metagenics, kirkman are goodPhil


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As I understand it, the general rule is that unchelated minerals will absorb at under 10%, leaving the other 90% to recombine with other elements, resulting in molecules too large to penetrate into the bloodstream and thus to the cellular level. These are what pass through the colon and create problems for us.Chelated minerals will absorb at about 45%, leaving the other half to do the same, reducing, but not eliminating, the side effects.There is a patented process that will bond minerals to fructose molecules. The scientific patent was granted because these minerals will absorb at 96%. I have been using them since 1998, with no additional problems to my then existing IBS-D. The patent is owned by a customer marketed brand; so you cannot just go down to the drug store to buy them. However, since you have such a sensitivity, these may well answer your needs. You can write me if you are interested.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Whatever product you end up with you do want to do smaller doses several times a day rather than one large dose. (so like one small dose with each meal and one at bedtime)With most things there is a maximum you can possibly absorb at any one time (no matter which version you use or how absorbable it is). By taking several small doses you increase the chance of getting the majority absorbed than if you take the same amount one time a day.K.


----------



## behopeful (May 23, 2007)

Mark,Just wanted to let you know I sent you a private message through the Bill Board. Hope you get it.


----------



## behopeful (May 23, 2007)

behopeful said:


> Mark,Just wanted to let you know I sent you a private message through the Bill Board. Hope you get it.


k


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Got it. I will reply Wednesday. Am selling and buying a house and today got just too bank loan/real estate agent/lawyerish for words. Now I must go drink something, just to get over all of it.+Cheers,Mark (urp)


----------



## behopeful (May 23, 2007)

overitnow said:


> Got it. I will reply Wednesday. Am selling and buying a house and today got just too bank loan/real estate agent/lawyerish for words. Now I must go drink something, just to get over all of it.+Cheers,Mark (urp)


Thanks for letting me know. Good luck with the sale - try to keep your focus of the goal and look ahead, soon it'll be all over. Congrats on the soon to be purchase.


----------



## behopeful (May 23, 2007)

Oops, I'm not posting properly. Sorry, I'll figure it out- I dont think I need to use the quote reply thing. Next time I'll do it properly. This post should be right (I hope)!!??


----------



## nvbobbie (Jul 6, 2007)

behopeful said:


> I have been diagnosed with low magnesium blood levels but am unalbe to tolerate the magnesium products I have tried - like Mag Oxice, Citrate and Sulphate. They collect water in the intestines and and all over my body (I swell up a lot)Does anyone know of an absorbable magnesium that isnt so GI sensitive?


There is a magnesium that is made in a special process. It is called chelated magnesium and is much easier to take. I couldn't take any magnesium either until I found this. If you can't find it in a health food store you can order it on line. Good luck


----------

